# My Systems JPK



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

HT / Multi-Channel Surround Sound:
Outlaw 990 pre/pro
Hafler 200/280's w/Musical Concepts Upgrades
ACI XLC center channel
Allison One's LR; Allison AL125's surrounds
ACI Maestro sub
Oppo BDP-83 Universal Player
SVS AS-EQ1 sub equalizer
DH Labs cables and interconnects
Display to be upgraded soon 

2ch System:
Connoisseur TT; ADC LMF arm; Sonus Blue cart
Marantz CD-6000
Curcio Pre Amp (vacuum-state)
Marantz MA-5 Mono Blocks
ACI Sapphires
DH Labs cables and interconnects


----------

